# Adopting baby in Australia



## ghimran (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi, I have a question, can we adopt a child in Australia or can we bring a child from overseas and sponsor it? Really appreciate some useful information. Thanks in advance


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

ghimran said:


> Hi, I have a question, can we adopt a child in Australia or can we bring a child from overseas and sponsor it? Really appreciate some useful information. Thanks in advance


You might find some info here: Time and costs | Intercountry Adoption


----------



## ghimran (Dec 2, 2012)

JandE said:


> You might find some info here: Time and costs | Intercountry Adoption


Many thanks, will definitely look into it


----------

